# Dynamic DNS client (updatedd)



## besha (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello! I have this problem. Did not receive a normal run Dynamic DNS client (updatedd) on FreeBSD 8.1.
 Set up a host registered on the no-ip.com.
 When launched, displays the following message:

```
script '/usr/local/share/updatedd/ipserv.pl noip' returned invalid ip address
```

Have you had any such problems?

I would appreciate your help.

Sorry for the language, I'm from Russia, and not good at english, so I use google translator


----------



## mbr661 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Besha,

I'm not familiar with no-ip.com dynamic IP address service, but if you are able to create a DynDNS account I could help you set it up in no time. Let me know if this is possible for you.


----------



## besha (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello mbr661! Thank you for your reply. I am already registered for the service DynsDNS. Wait a there is a restriction, more than two hosts do not provide for free. Of course one could pay, but for me it is problematic, because the estate is not a credit card. I took advantage of another client for the no-ip, it works fine But I would still like to understand until the end,
why the client updattedd why an error. I believe it in the file ipserv.pl. The site was probably made the difference to a page, but this file is not updated codes script. I would be very grateful if you could explain this situation with updatedd.

Sincerely, besha


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Besha!

Please enter the following command on the cli. The result will be very helpful in resolving the issue:

[CMD=]/usr/local/sbin/ddclient -daemon=0 -debug -verbose[/CMD]

Of course you might want to obfuscate the login-id and password from the output, before sending it to the forum.

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## besha (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello rolfheinrich!
Thank you for your reply. But I have a problem with another client, updatedd (dns/updatedd).


----------



## besha (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for the valuable DutchDaemon amendment


----------

